# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Tres pueblos quieren que su pantano sea atómico

## Salut

> *Tres pueblos quieren que su pantano sea atómico
> Los alcaldes de las localidades, en la provincia de Cáceres, exigen al Supremo que el embalse de Arrocampo se considere una pieza de Almaraz para multiplicar sus ingresos. Pasarían de ganar 100.000 euros a recaudar más de tres millones*
> 
> El pasado 24 de enero, unos 140 pescadores se acercaron a capturar percas al embalse cacereño de Arrocampo, atraídos por un cartel que promocionaba un torneo de pesca. El póster estaba ilustrado con el aspa identificadora del material radiactivo sobre la imagen del pantano. Los aficionados atraparon unos 400 peces, una cifra récord que demuestra que Arrocampo, sobrevolado por los buitres negros del cercano Parque Nacional de Monfragüe, es un edén para la pesca.
> 
> El secreto de este humedal paradisiaco está en su orilla: los dos reactores de la central nuclear de Almaraz. La planta atómica absorbe agua del pantano para refrigerar su turbina y la devuelve caliente al embalse. Una vez allí, el agua se encuentra con un muro de hormigón que obliga al líquido a seguir un circuito en forma de U de unos 25 kilómetros de longitud, hasta que se enfría y vuelve a entrar en la central. Este insólito uso del embalse ha creado un ecosistema único, en el que proliferan los peces y algunas aves poco comunes en otros lugares de Extremadura, como el somormujo y la garza imperial. Con el agua a 25 grados de temperatura, Arrocampo es un hamam donde las aves se refugian durante el invierno.
> 
> Sin el embalse, construido simultánea y expresamente con la central a partir de 1973, los reactores de Almaraz se fundirían, como en Chernóbil. Sin embargo, la Audiencia Nacional no considera que el pantano sea una instalación nuclear. Tres alcaldes de municipios anexos al embalse Saucedilla, Serrejón y Romangordo pidieron en 2005 a la Dirección General del Catastro que considerara la masa de agua como un componente más de la planta, como si fuera un reactor o una turbina. Pero el organismo se negó.
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/ciencias/29816...antano/atomico

----------


## Salut

Aquí se puede ver el murete que se ha construido para la circulación del agua.

En mi opinión, no debería considerarse el embalse como una instalación nuclear, pero sí que debería haber una compensación económica por los daños y perjuicios ocasionados sobre la economía local.

----------

